

US Cyber Weapon Classification Marks Beginning of Cyber Arms Race - DanielBMarkham
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/455143/20130409/classification-cyber-weapons-marks-beginning-arms-race.htm

======
jcr
Maybe it's an DC/UK/Govt/MassMedia thing, but when technically competent
people around here see or hear the word "cyber" used, they usually have to try
to not snicker visibly.

    
    
      $ grep -oi cyber cyber-weapons.htm  | wc -l                                    
         138

